# Is it legal to use fish traps in Florida freshwater lakes/rivers?



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I was looking at videos on youtube and saw some guys make a fish trap out of wild grape vines. I thought it looked interesting and could be a fun project for my son and I to do together.

I searched the rules on the FWC website to see if it was legal. They have addressed it in the section for Commercial freshwater fishing, but didn't say if it was legal for non-commercial fisherman to use.

I live on a lake and thought it would be fun to build one with my son and put it out so we could check for fish. However, I don't want to break any laws.

Does anyone know if it is legal for a non-commercial fisherman to use fish traps in Florida freshwater lakes?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I would call FWC with your question.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a no go. Your idea sounds neat though.

http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/taking-fish/


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually, after rereading it I think it says that it is okay. I read that link last night but didn't understand it. The last bullet point seems to say that it is okay if it is for personal use - though imam limited to one basket. 

*For personal use by any person possessing a valid freshwater fishing license by the use of not more than one slat basket or one wire trap, made as specified in Rule 68A-23.003, FAC, and used only in*

Does anyone else read it that way?

Oh, and thank you for taking the time to look it up


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

For anyone who is interested, this is the video that I watched that piqued my interest.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

